# Gulastra Plume in Thoroughbreds?



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Gulastra Plume is in Thoroughbreds. My first reaction on a young horse is baby flaxen that has not grown out yet.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I does happen in TB's-at least according to Google…..complete with pics. Is this horses mane light too? You cannot see it in the picture. I am not convinced that this is one…..but I am no expert for sure. I just have a horse who has one, and he is a cross-PMU rescue.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Actually, Donatello was a famous TB with Gulastra Plume. If you google him, you will clearly see his tail.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Not a great pic. Hard to say. Assuming the parents are not grey.

It could be baby flaxen or the plume but would want to see a better picture (without someone holding it, more like the other example)


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

does the light hair fade into dark before you see the roots?
I am convinced one of my yearlings has Gulastra Plume in her tail. She is black and her blonde extends to her roots. She is 18 months old and the blonde is more prominent now than when she was younger.
You can see her tail on my facebook page dbarabians.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Franknbeans I have said this before and will say it again I like your boy! Shalom


----------



## Mythilus (Aug 16, 2010)

She isn't a baby any more, she is a 4 year old. The grey/blonde/pale colour extends to the root of the hairs. Sire is bay and mum was chestnut. No grey that I can tell through the bloodlines.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Donald!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Mythilus said:


> She isn't a baby any more, she is a 4 year old. The grey/blonde/pale colour extends to the root of the hairs. Sire is bay and mum was chestnut. No grey that I can tell through the bloodlines.


If the blonde extends to the roots and she is 4 then you probably have a plume. 
Chillaa and/or NDappy could tell you more about colour genetics than I will ever understand. Shalom


----------

